# LGB Stainz loco stalling. Newbie needs help!



## msc (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi all. Just found this site and love it. Some great info here. I am a real newbie. Not just to the site, but to model trains. I have a beginners LGB starter set, with a Stainz loco (20212) I have just been using at Christmas for many years; just set it up and turn it on. Last year, when it would start strong, but after a couple of trips around the Christmas tree, it would just stop. Lights were still on, but the loco wasn't moving. I I could turn it off, and come back to it later, and try again, and the same thing would happen. Thinking it was the transformer, I got a new one, but that wasn't it. So it must be the loco.

Can the experts here tell me what's causing this? Is it something that can be fixed, or is the motor just shot and needing to be replaced? 

Sorry if there's an answer to be found on the forums, I did some searching, and didn't find anything.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the lights work when it stops it is not the poaer track or feeders. 

Most likely the motor, and could be a problem with any electronics or wiring that are in that engine. 

There is a board inside the boiler with a switch and connections for adding an MTS decoder per the pdf file for the 22212 engine. 

22212-1.pdf is the file name, do a google search for LGB and this number and you will find the file.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Morning, the LGB Stainz is one of those little engines that keeps running and running and running. I've got several that are over 35 years old and then never have a problem. Of course, if you do...then it's something that might take a little testing. Dan is putting you in the right direction for trouble shooting. I would turn the engine upside down on a towel and use a 9 volt battery and a couple of "test leads" to see if I could get the motor to run or not. There are a couple of screws that will let you remove the cab and boiler and provide you with good access to the guts of the engine. Since you already know that the lights work, then the pickup shoes and the wiring to that point must be functional. If you by-pass the decorder and go directly to the motor tabs, the test leads will let you know if the motor is still working. You may also just have a broken lead or bad solder connection between the decoder and the motor. Again, it will be just a process of elimination to find out what is good and what is broken. Good luck, I'm sure you'll have it back and working in no time. Ed


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The sudden stop with lights still on says there is a pesky little gremlin inside that wants to make you completely miserable. 

It sounds like SOMETHING is causing the motor circuit to go "open" (no contact) when the thing warms up.... Except most LGB starter set Stainz I've worked on the motor was hard wired with no internal overload stuff. (Unless the motor still "hums" when it stops... then you have something that creates a bind, instead).... unless perhaps the motor was overlubricated and the windings are soaked. A closer look at the motor contacts, brushes and commutator might be in order

Often disassembling a loco for a good cleaning, hair removal and light relube helps....even if you don't actually "find" the problem


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

This stainz does not have the motor Direct wired to the track. There is a board on top of the weight inside the boiler with a set of switches for allowing a decoder to be installed. 
See the diagram I referred to for more info on what this loco may have inside it. 

It is not like the 2010, 2015, 2017 and 2020 locos!!!


----------



## msc (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I guess I'll have work up the courage to open it up and run through the tests and checks that you suggest. It will be my first time inside one of these things. Hopefully I won't destroy it! I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Sooner or later we all have to open one of these beauties for the first time. It is always traumatic, but we usually survive. And if you carefully make note of where the screws came from, the engine will also. Just wait until you take a hack saw to an engine for the first time. Talk about trauma!! This started out life as one of the original Red and Green LGB moguls (wood burning) with diamond stack, kerosene lantern, fluted domes and a stack of wood in the tender. Unfortunately, shortly after this modification was completed, LGB came out with the coal burning C&S mogul that I wanted. Had I waited another month or so, I might still have a collector's item.

Chuck


----------



## msc (Dec 15, 2012)

Found this useful reference for obtaining access to the motor in another thread here. http://shop.waltonsmodels.co.uk/Stainz.php


----------

